# Alienware M17XR3 - Audio Problems



## StreetDancer (May 28, 2017)

I am using the same format for troubleshooting as seen on this thread : No Sound With Headphones 

However, my audio doesn't play out of my speakers. VLC Player and YouTube play fine, just no sound comes out. I don't use HDMI, however my laptop has the ports available. Just looking for speaker and future bluetooth usage (which is currently disabled in the BIOS).

Also, using X.org Desktop Manager "LXDE" if that makes any difference or not.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thank you kindly! God bless you all.

I have the following FreeBSD installation:

`uname -a`


```
FreeBSD bsdangel 12.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0 r318860: Wed May 24 16:10:31 PDT 2017     brandon@bsdangel:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

`cat /dev/sndstat`


```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <IDT 92HD73C1 (Analog 4ch/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <IDT 92HD73C1 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <IDT 92HD73C1 (Left Digital)> (play)
pcm3: <Intel Cougar Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Intel Cougar Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm5: <Intel Cougar Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

`sysctl -a | grep snd`


```
device   snd_cmi
device   snd_csa
device   snd_emu10kx
device   snd_es137x
device   snd_hda
device   snd_ich
device   snd_via8233
"unp","so_snd"
"so_snd","so_rcv"
"so_snd","kqueue"
"so_snd","UMA zone"
"so_snd","256 Bucket"
"so_snd","tcp_hc_entry"
"so_snd","rib head lock"
"so_snd","select mtxpool"
"accept","so_snd"
"unp_mtx","so_snd"
"udpinp","so_snd"
"tcp","so_snd"
"tcpinp","so_snd"
"filedesc structure","so_snd"
"unp_link_rwlock","so_snd"
"so_snd_sx","so_snd"
"so_snd_sx","rtentry"
"so_snd_sx","if_addr_lock"
"so_snd_sx","unp_link_rwlock"
"so_snd_sx","tcpinp"
"so_snd_sx","vm map (user)"
"so_snd_sx","vm page free queue"
"so_snd_sx","UMA zone"
"so_snd_sx","4 Bucket"
"so_snd_sx","6 Bucket"
"so_snd_sx","8 Bucket"
"so_snd_sx","12 Bucket"
"so_snd_sx","16 Bucket"
"so_snd_sx","32 Bucket"
"so_snd_sx","64 Bucket"
"so_snd_sx","128 Bucket"
"so_snd_sx","256 Bucket"
"so_snd_sx","kmem vm object"
"so_snd_sx","kmem arena"
"so_snd_sx","ifnet_rw"
"so_snd_sx","filedesc structure"
"so_snd_sx","netisr_mtx"
"so_snd_sx","rib head lock"
"sndstat lock","vm page free queue"
"sndstat lock","UMA zone"
"sndstat lock","4 Bucket"
"sndstat lock","sound cdev"
"nfsd_mtx","so_snd"
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/amd64
hw.snd.default_auto: 1
hw.snd.verbose: 0
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0.2500,62,0.2500:-9,9,1.0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.basename_clone: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.syncdelay: -1
hw.snd.usefrags: 0
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.timeout: 5
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.latency: 5
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
```

`sysctl -a | grep hda`


```
device   snd_hda
dev.pcm.5.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.4.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.3.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.hdaa.1.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_config:
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_state:
dev.hdaa.1.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.1.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.1.nid8: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid7_original: 0x18560030 as=3 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid7_config: 0x18560030 as=3 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid7: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid6_original: 0x18560020 as=2 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid6_config: 0x18560020 as=2 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid6: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid5_original: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid5_config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid5: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid4: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid3: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid2: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.%parent: hdacc1
dev.hdaa.1.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x80860101
dev.hdaa.1.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.1.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.1.%desc: Intel Cougar Point Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=keep 2=keep 3=keep 4=keep 5=keep 6=keep 7=keep
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=disabled 2=disabled 3=disabled 4=disabled 5=disabled 6=disabled 7=disabled
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.nid43: audio selector [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid42: audio selector [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid41: audio selector
dev.hdaa.0.nid40: audio selector [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid39: audio input [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid38: audio output [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid37: audio output
dev.hdaa.0.nid36_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid36_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid36: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid35_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid35_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid35: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid34_original: 0x034511b0 as=11 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Optical loc=Left color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid34_config: 0x034511b0 as=11 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Optical loc=Left color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid34: pin: SPDIF-out (Black Jack)
dev.hdaa.0.nid33: audio selector
dev.hdaa.0.nid32: audio selector
dev.hdaa.0.nid31: volume widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid30: audio selector [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid29: audio mixer
dev.hdaa.0.nid28: beep widget
dev.hdaa.0.nid27: audio input
dev.hdaa.0.nid26: audio input
dev.hdaa.0.nid25: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid24: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid23: audio output
dev.hdaa.0.nid22: audio output
dev.hdaa.0.nid21: audio output
dev.hdaa.0.nid20_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid20_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid20: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid19_original: 0x90a60160 as=6 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid19_config: 0x90a60160 as=6 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid19: pin: Mic (Fixed)
dev.hdaa.0.nid18_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid18_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid18: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid17_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid17_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid17: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid16_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid16_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid16: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid15_original: 0x03011010 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Left color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid15_config: 0x03011010 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Left color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid15: pin: Line-out (Black Jack)
dev.hdaa.0.nid14_original: 0x03a11020 as=2 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Left color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid14_config: 0x03a11020 as=2 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Left color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid14: pin: Mic (Black Jack)
dev.hdaa.0.nid13_original: 0x9017011f as=1 seq=15 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid13_config: 0x9017011f as=1 seq=15 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid13: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
dev.hdaa.0.nid12_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid12_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid12: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid11_original: 0x0321105f as=5 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Left color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid11_config: 0x0321105f as=5 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Left color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid11: pin: Headphones (Black Jack)
dev.hdaa.0.nid10_original: 0x03111050 as=5 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Left color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid10_config: 0x03111050 as=5 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Left color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid10: pin: Speaker (Black Jack)
dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x10280490
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: IDT 92HD73C1 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.%parent:
dev.hdacc.1.%parent: hdac0
dev.hdacc.1.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x2805 revision=0x00 stepping=0x00
dev.hdacc.1.%location: cad=3
dev.hdacc.1.%driver: hdacc
dev.hdacc.1.%desc: Intel Cougar Point HDA CODEC
dev.hdacc.0.%parent: hdac0
dev.hdacc.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x111d device=0x7675 revision=0x01 stepping=0x03
dev.hdacc.0.%location: cad=0
dev.hdacc.0.%driver: hdacc
dev.hdacc.0.%desc: IDT 92HD73C1 HDA CODEC
dev.hdacc.%parent:
dev.hdac.0.polling: 0
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.0.wake: 0
dev.hdac.0.%parent: pci0
dev.hdac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x1c20 subvendor=0x1028 subdevice=0x0490 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.0.%location: slot=27 function=0 dbsf=pci0:0:27:0 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.HDEF
dev.hdac.0.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.0.%desc: Intel Cougar Point HDA Controller
dev.hdac.%parent:
```


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2017)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## StreetDancer (May 31, 2017)

This also was the case with FreeBSD 11... so the same solution should work. 

Thank you though for pointing me to the Mailing List for 12-Current, which I will subscribe to and participate in. However, the issues I posted, are exactly the same as FreeBSD 11.


----------



## shepper (Jun 1, 2017)

StreetDancer said:


> Installed devices: pcm0: <IDT 92HD73C1 (Analog 4ch/2.0)> (play/rec) default pcm1: <IDT 92HD73C1 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) pcm2: <IDT 92HD73C1 (Left Digital)> (play) pcm3: <Intel Cougar Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) pcm4: <Intel Cougar Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) pcm5: <Intel Cougar Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) No devices installed from userspace.



I would try setting pcm1 as your default audio device.  Section 7.2, troubleshooting, of the Handbook tells how.


----------



## StreetDancer (Jun 2, 2017)

shepper said:


> I would try setting pcm1 as your default audio device.  Section 7.2, troubleshooting, of the Handbook tells how.


shepper,

Thank you for your assistance. I tried setting to pcm1, restarted with the same problems. I also tried setting it back to 0 for the time being.

When issuing the `kldload snd_driver` ; my xconsole in LXDE immediately outputs the following errors: 


```
cannot reserve I/O port range
cannot reserve I/O port range
cannot reserve I/O port range
cannot reserve I/O port range
cannot reserve I/O port range
cannot reserve I/O port range
```

Do you know why this might be happening? Did I compile incorrectly when I compiled World?


----------



## shepper (Jun 2, 2017)

`kldload snd_driver` is no longer needed to FreeBSD => 10.0.  The driver you need, snd_hda(4), is statically complied into the generic kernel.  The handbook needs to be updated to make that clear.  

The man page has additional trouble shooting steps which involve determining which nids are connected where and grouping them as needed.  The default grouping tend to be by location.


----------

